# Xbox 360 hard drive recovery



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey guys. I'd like to ask for help if you can offer it.

I was trying to update my 360 one day and it got restarted during the update. So, now the hard drive is corrupt.

Unfortunately Microsoft doesn't support 360 repair anymore, so they couldn't help much.

I know plenty of people are way more tech savvy than I am, so, does anyone have any ideas of how to recover my data and fix the hard drive?


----------



## Refusion (Mar 17, 2017)

I can help but what I'll need is extra information, pm me.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 5, 2017)

Did you know that I somehow wrecked an HDD? Because I tend to be a little compulsive, one time, I repeatedly created and deleted a profile, and somehow, it made my copy of The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion completely unable to load. And, the weirdest part is that once I removed the HDD and resorted to a thumb drive, it loaded again. Not that it helps... But, I've also had issues with the Xbox HDD's.


----------



## BritWolf (Apr 5, 2017)

Hope you get your 360 fixed, It's been awhile since i've been on my 360 so hard to remember what I did when had problems. I once transferred all my saves while signed into the wrong account an it corrupted all my saves, Sad times.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 5, 2017)

BritWolf said:


> Hope you get your 360 fixed, It's been awhile since i've been on my 360 so hard to remember what I did when had problems. I once transferred all my saves while signed into the wrong account an it corrupted all my saves, Sad times.


Oh. It's actually all fixed now. This happened to me 5 years ago.... Probably should've said that.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

It's funny, if they'd used leaded solder, the red ring issue would have been marginalized to the point of near non issue.  Leaded solder handles heat fluctuation and thermal felxing far better and the solder points made by them endure far longer. Unleaded solder is inferior in almost every specification, but TEH ENIVORNMENTS. Lead is bad man!

This knee jerk extreme reaction of completely eliminating leaded solder is fucking idiotic. It would have made complete sense for a game console to utilize leaded solder, it's in the manufacturer's interests as well as the consumer for the console to last, not to mention it's far more wasteful to have to make millions more poorly manufactured consoles but I digress. Some of the other arguments against it are even more "special". Like, little Jimmy, who recently had his head caved in might smash open the console and lick the solder. Give me a fucking break.

Right, I kind of went on a tangent about solder because it was somewhat related, though maybe a bit of a stretch.  Honest to god though, pretty sure your hardrive is fucked, sorry dude.
Could try looking at this link though.

xbox-360.wonderhowto.com: How to Fix a bricked XBox 360 hard drive with a mod disc « Xbox 360

Just do a little googling.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Apr 5, 2017)

So, just last night, I found a way to get my data off of my hard drive. It was amazing. I had one of these things floating around:


Spoiler











And apparently it let me access the data without needing to have the hard drive locked into the xbox.
I was able to get my wifes profile off of the hard drive and have all my save data now. I'm so happy.




KimberVaile said:


> Could try looking at this link though.
> 
> xbox-360.wonderhowto.com: How to Fix a bricked XBox 360 hard drive with a mod disc « Xbox 360
> 
> Just do a little googling.



Maybe I'll try that if I have time. I would definitely like to use my hard drive normally again.


----------

